
Nassim Nicholas Taleb Has Never Borrowed a Cent in His Life - yarapavan
https://www.esquire.com/lifestyle/money/a19181300/nassim-nicholas-taleb-money-advice/
======
tjr
_The best money I’ve ever spent has been spent on books. The stupidest thing
I’ve ever spent money on? Books._

Would be curious to hear that expounded upon.

